# What to gift villagers without it ruining their house?



## Milady (Jun 6, 2020)

I want to raise the friendship level but I have no idea what to gift them. If I get the clothes they might display it (damn you flurry) and furniture speaks for itself. Also tried to gift them money but they wouldn’t accept it.

edit: why do they only display some clothing? Other times they just wear it


----------



## pipty (Jun 6, 2020)

Not a constructive reply here.. But I stupidly gave blanche a screen and she now displays 2 screens in her house :')

Edit: in the most terrible angles ever


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

I gave them fruits and they don’t display it. It’s really helpful if you dont want them to display furniture you give, but increase their friendship level, it’s also how I got 4 photos as well.


----------



## crimisakitty (Jun 6, 2020)

i haven't tested this myself, _but_ i've read in multiple places that villagers won't display wall furniture AS LONG AS they don't already have wall furniture. (they might display clothes on their wall though.) that's really the only thing i can think of. 

and there's always doorplates, which only go on the outside of their house.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 6, 2020)

I give everyone iron wall lamps and hanging terrariums and they don't display in their homes unless they already have wall furniture.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 6, 2020)

I just usually just gift wrapped foreign fruits to my villagers (if I'm in no rush of getting their framed photo) but if you want a fast way to get those, I'd suggest giving them wrapped iron wall lamp/hanging terrarium! I gave those to the ones I'm letting go and got their photos! Plus they never placed it in their houses which is great!


----------



## CatGifs (Jun 6, 2020)

I give non-native fruit from a stack with the rest of my inventory full. This forces the animal to say “your bags are full!” And mail you a gift instead of giving money, and that gift can be a photo. I have 9 villager photos so far. It could be more but it took me a while to perfect the method, and I let a few early villagers leave before getting their photos because I just wasn’t connecting to them.


----------



## ThePhantom (Jun 6, 2020)

Iron wall lamps and hanging terrariums are safe to gift for villagers who already have wall furniture up to ~25 gifts. There was another post about furniture replacing and it said villagers can only store like 32 pieces of furniture (including the ones they already have) and if you give them anymore, they’ll start taking down their wall furniture.

I’ve been giving iron wall lamps to my villagers who have wall furniture (Raymond, Pierce, and Dobie) and haven’t seen them take down their wall furniture yet. Luckily, I got their photos before I reached the gift limit.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 6, 2020)

CatGifs said:


> I give non-native fruit from a stack with the rest of my inventory full. This forces the animal to say “your bags are full!” And mail you a gift instead of giving money, and that gift can be a photo. I have 9 villager photos so far. It could be more but it took me a while to perfect the method, and I let a few early villagers leave before getting their photos because I just wasn’t connecting to them.


Oh what?! I didn't know you can do that ,that's good to know


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 6, 2020)

I wanted to gift bells as well. I settled with gold roses. It still shows in their home.


----------



## Dio (Jun 6, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Iron wall lamps and hanging terrariums are safe to gift for villagers who already have wall furniture up to ~25 gifts. There was another post about furniture replacing and it said villagers can only store like 32 pieces of furniture (including the ones they already have) and if you give them anymore, they’ll start taking down their wall furniture.
> 
> I’ve been giving iron wall lamps to my villagers who have wall furniture (Raymond, Pierce, and Dobie) and haven’t seen them take down their wall furniture yet. Luckily, I got their photos before I reached the gift limit.


I believe iron wall lamps are the fastest way to raise friendship and 1 a day for 18 days I think is enough to get a chance at their photo


----------



## AquaMarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Does anyone know approximately how many days it takes if you're only giving wrapped foriegn fruit?


----------



## Milady (Jun 8, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Does anyone know approximately how many days it takes if you're only giving wrapped foriegn fruit?


No idea :[ Trying that method now and It’s been some days without a photo


----------



## Venn (Jun 8, 2020)

I gave Rudy the Iron Wall Lamps and he never put any up. I have been giving them to Julia now that I got Rudy's photo and I haven't seen any up. I've read those are best to give since they won't put those up. I never have seen the "as long as they don't have wall furniture" thing before.


----------



## Smolcutie (Jul 21, 2022)

I make sure my bag is full and give my villagers gold or blue roses. In the hopes they will mail me their photo ( helps a lot) and none of my villagers have displayed the roses...no matter how many I give them


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 22, 2022)

Wrap a giant clam and gift it to them if you want their photo and no changes to their house/outfit. They don’t do anything with it but it’s valuable enough that they can give you their photo in return, it’s how I got most of mine.


----------

